# Marble HMPK x Marble HMPK (Giant Geno)



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

before anything start, Disclaimer : if these are not giant, thus seller lied to me and i lie to you, seller is going to hell, me not :-D.

but from personal experience i have 85% faith on this pair to be giant geno, because Don Juan (male in this spawn) gives fry with very fast growth rate, he is the male in my other spawn log, this is his 4th spawn, 3 of which is in this forum's spawn log , while the female is only 4cm BO, but his spawn sister ( i bought 10 females from same spawn) is a huge female with fantastic growth rate 2,5 BO to 5cm BO in 1,5 half month.

the pair spawned already at 05 March 2015, fry should be free swimming in approximately 12 more hours.

i have high hope for this spawn, this spawn actually should happen one month ago, but i choose to infuse Don Juan's bloodline first to my would be DTPK line by crossing him to a solid white/opaque white DTPK, since he is NR carrier, cambo carrier, and have full irid body it will be easier for me to get back the solid white color back.

my goal for this spawn is merely to get fry with better form and good size bettas.

here is the photos of the parents .


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow I love the mom!!!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Don Juan nervously guarding his nest when i was trying to take pictures. correction, i think i miscalculated the time the eggs are spawn, fry aren't completely hatched yet, i see couple eggs that just started to show eyes.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Fry are free swimming for two days already,i don't see too many fry, less than 40 i think, a little bit upset, but i'll keep these fry because of the mother is a very good one, i want to see the result, hope everything will be just ok, i saw a fry that still can't swim properly after 2 days of free swimming, not a good sign.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

not much fry left on this spawn, only about 10 left, grow out quite good, can't take photo yet , as i can't take them out from the tub where i put them


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Have you tried a spawn in a glass aquarium? Do you have better luck in a tub? 
They're a beautiful pair. I hope some fry are big ones for you.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks, yes i.often spawn in small aquarium, not much different, infact i prefer using glass tank for easy control of fry, and i think its better to use glass tank to allow more light come in, during fryhood light is essential for growth imo,using tubs or bucket just for cost factor a rectangular 2 feet x 1.5 feet cost only $2.5 and since i have alot of spawn going its easy to change the water ,plastic don't need much care like the glass tank. I have three 2 feet long and one big 5 feet glass tank and almost 200 mini solitary glass tank


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

only six fry survived from this spawn, glad i didn't do any mixing due to the small numbers, i just put them in bucket, raise them carefully because i want to continue the line, as expected, the combination of father and mother genes really give result that i am very glad about, i already separate 2 biggest male(3 males and 3 females from this spawn) here are two biggest male's photo, for now on , its a game of time, just wait 2 more months to expect the male at least 5,5 cm BO mark


----------



## dual700 (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful boys..
They look like my giant :laugh:


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Dual, your boy is flying out of his tank. ))


----------



## dual700 (Mar 12, 2016)

dcg said:


> Dual, your boy is flying out of his tank. ))


I just noticed that lol.
I took it with my canon, zoomed in :grin2:


----------

